# 1st big one on the Fly!



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hit the beach about 7 this morning, cool w/a strong N wind, I spotted this guy right off the lip, short cast, strip, strip, he's chasin' it , re-cast, strip, strip, he ATE IT!!!:thumbup: He's right at 39" anybody have a guess on his weight (curious)?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

At 39" he should be around 17-18lbs or so, give or take a pound. Good job! Theres nothing like a big fish on a buggy whip


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Congrats! That's a nice fish especially sight fishing from the beach.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice work on the fly!
catch 'em up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Chris V said:


> At 39" he should be around 17-18lbs or so, give or take a pound.


Ok 19 lbs then Ha, thanks!:whistling:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell yeah! I had to work, but may try to sneak out today or tomorrow morning. Is that a redbone? I'm a fan.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

timeflies; Is that a redbone? [/QUOTE said:


> Well ya got me there not sure what a RB is? The rod a Redington Rs4, which for the dough has been a great stick IMO :yes:.
> 
> I'll be lookin' again tomorrow myself, I'd be there right now if it wasn't for a kink in an old man's back .


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

rs4 is a sweet stick. I used to sling a 10 wt rs2, broke it, they sent me an rs4 to replace it. Tight rods. One of the best buys out there. Redington rocks. 

The redbone I was referring to is a cheapo rod the you can usually pick up for $50 used. They are great beginners, backup or truck rods. I picked up one a few months ago just to have another stick, and it throws a mile! It is my new "under $100" recommendation for those that ask.


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fabulous fish! I love a north wind in April/May! That's a special catch, way to go!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice fish fo sho!!


----------

